# Photo editing software



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm not looking for anything special.
I have Photo Impression 5 on the computer...I never knew it was there..wife must use it.

I have and use Jasc Paint shop photo album...Its a trial version from probably 5 years ago.

Obviously I can't do anything other then crop photos.
Hell it wouldn't even let me invert the photo b/c the "Trial" is up.

I have very lame options on the computer.
I don't want to spend $. If I can find a basic editor with a couple cool tweaks that would be great!

Any ideas for "The lame photo editor"

Thanks all.

Oh I was going to download the 30 day trial of Photo shop but I don't have any pics I would like to mess with on there.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

These are some I found that seem like they are made for Myspace with the Text etc...

Aviarys falcon
Picnik
Photoscape
fotoflexer

Click below to see what was on CNET

Free photo editors

Is there anything with any type of options such as photo shop even if very limited?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

depending if you have a mac or a pc.
Mac's Iphoto 09 with the new upgrades is pretty good actually and easy to use for sure.
For pc not really IMO but if you have torrents or a way to get Photoshop Cs4 I have a keybreak and I will send you a key code to get it for free if you want!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sure what the hell is that though RNR???


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Adobe notaverage 
I am pretty sure you can get the demo no problem and I'll send you the purchase key code.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Adobe notaverage
> I am pretty sure you can get the demo no problem and I'll send you the purchase key code.


Sounds good.
BTW...I have a PC


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

try picasa 3 from google... pretty good free editing program


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I figured that out Notaverage
I have a keygen code breaker that does any Adobe program software if it's the current version I gotta a code for it!

By the way the code I sent you is for Photoshop Cs4 premire Pro version and if you need any more Adobe programs let me know and I'll send you the codes


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok, so I'm a dummy..do I download the trial version and fill out all the BS and then use that code?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah it should be it and you don't need to fill actual info just use a alias if you want to!
But if you do nothing will come of it I am sure as I use my name for all of them!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No good man...I tried and It denied meh...boo..got excited man..haha
Oh well..guess I have 30 days of a trial


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Try the other one I sent ya and if that don't work I will send you a Demonoid invite and instructions and how to get it before it expires


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Try the other one I sent ya and if that don't work I will send you a Demonoid invite and instructions and how to get it before it expires


Damn you got a account their-
Hook me up man.....

I also will be sending you a pm on this photoshop.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have it loaded but the codes didn't work...I'll check out what you sent me later tonight!
Thanks


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully it works it worked for me just fine anyway but if worse comes to worse I got your back notaverage and will hook ya up with Demonoid


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn ONline pillagers :rasp:

Try Lightroom 2 man.
Alotta people say Photoshop, which is hands down the best. BUT, there is a HUGE ass learning curve.
Average people dont spend the time to learn it properly, so they get mad and give it up.

Lightroom on the otherhand, Very User Friendly.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cool.thanks for the info.
As faras PS...I don't think I want to even mess with it!
EVERYONE has said its a HUGE learning curve as you stated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> cool.thanks for the info.
> As faras PS...I don't think I want to even mess with it!
> EVERYONE has said its a HUGE learning curve as you stated.


To use it properly-Yes a huge learning curve-

To do average editting-it isn't bad at all...

Take the jump man-Many people here to help ya out with it once you get it loaded and installed


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> cool.thanks for the info.
> As faras PS...I don't think I want to even mess with it!
> EVERYONE has said its a HUGE learning curve as you stated.


To use it properly-Yes a huge learning curve-

To do average editting-it isn't bad at all...

Take the jump man-Many people here to help ya out with it once you get it loaded and installed
[/quote]

Yeah..good point.
I have the 30 day trial but I haven't been around to mess with it yet.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I still recommend Lightroom 2.
Very easy, Very nice, and its made from Adobe, so its like its Photoshop's Little Brother.
I use it, Often, more so then Photoshop now.


----------

